# Leftover lemons and bananas?



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

I recently started feeding my chickens some bananas that got too brown for my liking. They seemed to like them. Will they lead to my ladies having the Hershey Squirts?

What about lemons that I have already juiced? Some people on YouTube show their chickens eating lemons, but I haven't seen any where the peel is also eaten. What say ye fellow forum members?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, the nannas could lead to some messy butts. 

No clue on the lemons. I've never heard of anyone giving them to chickens.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

it should be fine in moderation, but chickens tend to not like citrus. not even orange, haha.


----------



## Fairmaiden (May 10, 2021)

Believe it or not, I have written so many pages on my chicken website about what they can eat. 

I just have to go in and find out for you... 

No, nothing on lemons,( should do a page on this as well...

But they are acidic and I have not heard of a chicken really going for lemons, oranges are different. The person chickens you saw must be a bit weird if they like lemon. But I do have some info on bananas that might enlighten you more. 

Here is a little of the extract - 

You would think that these bananas rich in nutrients are good to give your chickens all the time. But… There is a hitch! 
And that is that when bananas do age, they also produce more sugar as I said above. 

This problem is that this is sugar… As natural as it is, you do need to take care. Sugars in great quantities are not good for your chickens, health-wise and also for their weight. 

So I would give it to them a fair bit, but do not go making a habit of thinking that this can be something that you can give them every day. Think of it as a treat, and therefore give it to them once to two times a week. 

Hope this helps a little
Fellow chicken lover


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I make a warm mush for my chickens when it is below zero, and none of them have gotten the runs from it yet! 
I cook cornmeal, grits, or oatmeal, and add coconut oil, cayenne pepper, and maybe some peanut pieces. Then I stir in either a diced mushy banana, apple, or diced grapes. They literally go crazy for this on a frosty morning! 🥶


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang woman, that's a full on meal.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Dang woman, that's a full on meal.


But of course! I forgot, I add the cracked, frozen eggs too! Good way to use some items that would get tossed otherwise. 🙂


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Of course you did. 🤣


----------

